
SEC director calls for private markets to open up for retail investors - rchaudhary
https://www.ft.com/content/23556406-b462-44db-bb90-a595448e056e
======
gruglife
As they should. Not being an accredited investor is another way of saying your
too stupid to know how to invest your money. But hey, I can yolo on penny
stock.

